# Tiny Baby Squash



## BreezyCooking (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay, so last night, while shopping at an organic grocery, I succumbed to the lure of a plastic clamshell package of tiny baby squash - a combination of little-finger-length zucchini & green & gold quarter-size pattypan squashes.  I closed my eyes to the price because they were so adorable - lol!!

So, at the same time I also purchased some lovely skate wing filets that I plan to saute tonight in a butter/lemon/caper sauce.

Am thinking that I'll just plainly steam the tiny squashes & then just toss them in lots of butter with some salt & pepper.

Sound good, or would you do something different.?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 10, 2006)

Saute the little lovelies in butter and fresh chopped or finely grated ginger.  It adds a great fresh and mildly spicey flavour.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 10, 2006)

Saute lightly if you decide to add onions or something cook those first baby sguash dont need much cooking at all.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought of sauteeing them, but they're so small I'm afraid of burning them before they're cooked through.  Shouldn't I steam them first - or am I just being a "vegetable mommy" - lol???


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 10, 2006)

Dont worry vegie mommy think of the cut up squash you cook it doesn't burn Steaming is a great idea if thats what you want.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 10, 2006)

cut em in half for a quick sautee.  or grill them ... really good on the weber


----------



## licia (Apr 10, 2006)

I vote for a quick saute - much more flavorful, I think.


----------



## sattie (Apr 10, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I vote for a quick saute - much more flavorful, I think.


 
Quickie saute... I get these all the time.... don't over cook!!!!!! Lightly season because these little guys are budding with flavor!!!!! ahem... no pun intended. 

Oh, don't worry about burning... med high heat and keep those little guys moving!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 11, 2006)

Quickie saute is my vote, too; and you can hit the pan with just a little water (maybe about 1/4 cup) to finish them off if they're not quite done.  

I love these little guys, too!  They also look great on a crudite platter!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I ended up doing a little bit of everything.  First I very lightly steamed them in a steamer basket for a few minutes, then I finished them off in a saute pan with some extra virgin olive oil & butter.  They were delicious.

I did save a few to add to a stirfry i'm planning for later in the week.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2006)

I cant' wait to experiment with my garden squashes this year.  I'll be planting green zucchini; gold zucchini; gold, white, & green pattypans, etc., etc.

Granted, I may lose some to our major nemesis here, the squash vine borer, but hopefully will be able to pick enough to enjoy.


----------

